# Captain Dude



## meldleistikow (Oct 24, 2011)

Captain Von Der Staatsmacht a.k.a. "Dude"






Thanks to our trainer, Stefan Schaub, for putting this video together. I have to say he is a very handsome boy


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I have to say so too!


----------



## meldleistikow (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks! I have lots of fun with him because he enjoys everything so much.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Love the picture of him and his girls....his attitude is wonderful..(and oh yes, he's beautiful)


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

You guys look so happy and that's nice to watch. :thumbup: Good job.

ETA: also love the picture of him and his girls


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Beautiful dog


----------



## Jaders (Jul 8, 2012)

Wow! He is beautiful!! 
I bet he loves his girls (awesome picture btw)!!!!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Gorgeous boy, I am partial to bi-colors for some reason.
That is a really nice video, nice work.


----------



## meldleistikow (Oct 24, 2011)

Your boy is gorgeous too!!!


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

I LOVE his tail wagging the entire time--- it's obvious he DOES enjoy what he's doing!


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

There's nothing like a good heeling dog! You guys look great!


----------



## meldleistikow (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks Elaine! Love your dogs. My husband and I agree that your mix is the coolest looking dog we have ever seen and that Spyder is such an awesomely well behaved and trained dog. You do such a great job.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Thanks! I love my boys and love working with them. Jack, the mix, excels as a companion dog so that's all he does. He sure is pretty, but there's not much between those huge ears.


----------

